# Plastic "Glass" options for windows



## Jim in MO (Feb 28, 2010)

Like most people I replace the plastic sheet that comes with a kit and use acrylic for my "glass" in the windows.  But this model has sliding windows and sliding doors that require I use something really really thin for the "glass"  so they are able to slide.  The thinnest acrylic I have found is 0.08" thick which is more than double what will work, so I am forced to use the plastic material.
 
Now to my question; will a couple of coats of a clear UV matte paint help with the life of these window panes?  Has anybody used a method that helps to keep the plastic "glass" from getting brittle and turning yellow?


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I've had good luck so far using polycarbonate (aka Lexan), which is available in very thin sheets.


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Jim, you did not say whether your buildings are outside all the time or just out when the trains are running. I have used both the .030" Clear Coplyester Sheet and .060" Clear Acrylic and neither have turned yellow. My scratchbuilt buildings are only outside when the trains run. 
Ron


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim,

I needed to put "glazing" in the Chili Line bay windows, on my AMS J&S passenger cars. I kept putting this off until I found Clear styrene sheets from Evergreen Models in Washington. Fairly inexpensive and available in 6"X12" sheets.....comes in three thicknesses. .005", .010" and .015".

http://www.evergreenscalemodels.com/Sheets.htm#Clear Sheets

Good luck.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

for thin windowpanes you could use either the thin plastic from diapositive frames or real glas - slides for microscopes.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

I use the "cracked ice" material used in suspended ceiling lights. I use this after its already turned yellow in the kitchen. Small quantities in smaller windows won't show the yellow. I use this as the door glazing in Bachmann's Jackson and Sharpe cars, which have glazing everywhere else.


----------

